

Show HN: Tubalr's New YouTube Player UI - cjstewart88
http://www.tubalr.com/just/nirvana

======
jerrya
I like it, though it's a bit difficult to see the scroll bar.

I just took a road trip where I listened to my google music & rhapsody on my
Nexus, but, ... when I have connectivity, I think listening through tubalr
would be very nice (if not distracting).

Not to clutter the interface, it might be nice to be able to easily delete
songs from / shuffle / export / load the playlist. (I know (think) you're just
starting off with a google search...)

I recall there used to be a way to expand the videos to full-screen...? I
can't find that anymore.

~~~
cjstewart88
Thanks a lot, I agree there is still some usability issues that need to be
ironed out, I'll try my best to continue work and make it the best user
experience as possible.

As far as more features with the playlist. You can currently create an
account(top left links) and save videos as favorites. I've thought about
adding in a feature that allows you to prevent certain videos from ever
playing again if your logged in. Also, currently every time you do a search
the results are shuffled, so you're playlist should be a little fresh every
time.

Thanks for the feedback and suggestions!

------
gcl2
I'll start off by saying great job. Good clean design.

But I follow with - why? What was the problem statement? Have you heard
feedback to suggest that the current YT player is subpar?

~~~
cjstewart88
Thanks, glad ya like it.

So I've always thought the YouTube player was subpar, specially to players
like Vimeo. I think its a bit bulky and could use some work. The UI I have in
place was actually inspired by [http://dribbble.com/shots/192404-Reservoir-
Dogs-and-experime...](http://dribbble.com/shots/192404-Reservoir-Dogs-and-
experimental-UI-) and with his permission and help he helped me nail it into
place.

While the new UI is by far from better, far as functionality it stays in line
with what tubalr is all about, simplicity. I will continue to work on the UI
and make it as streamline and user friendly as possible while keeping it
simple and clean.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
cheez
Full screen?

~~~
cjstewart88
I didnt even think about loosing this button when switching to the new UI,
I'll have to see about adding a key binding or a button for this. Sorry about
that, thanks for taking a look and reminding me.

